# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الخميس 8 ابريل 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الخميس 8/4/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

الصدي

قطع حلم قطع الزلط بكابوس صباحي من الكنغو
قطع البحر الغربال يرغب في الرحيل وعرض احتراف اوربي لابوعاقلة
النور طه باشري : تركنا للنجم حسين النور ختيار النادي الذي يرغب في الانتقال له

الاحمر الوهاج 

تيري (سيف) احمر مسلول
المريخ ينهي عقد اليوغندي يرفع ايقاع التحضيرات لفيتا
احتفال اللاعبين بتمديد سيف
الكاف يضع الاتحاد العام في ازمة .

عناوين صحيفة نجوم الكرة الإلكترونية الخميس 8/4/2021


Hisham Abdalsamad 

تيري للمريخ عديل وفي الهلال كذبة ابريل
الاحمر يكمل إعداده لفيتا كلوب وجماهيره بالولايات تسير بصات للعاصمة
اكتمال التوقيعات بشأن اجتماع مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة
منتخبنا يتقدم 4 مراكز في تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم
نجوم الكرة تكشف الأسرار رغبة تيري في المريخ حسمت لجنة التطبيع
مفاجاة : التش لعب دورا في توقيع تيري
جماهير المريخ بالولايات تتوافد للخرطوم
لي كلارك يستهدف الانتصار المريخ وفيتا كلوب
مواجهة كشف الخلل
رئيس الرابطة الأسطورة مولانا مجذوب : طموحاتنا تجاه المحبوب لا تحدها حدود وكلمة تيري كانت الفصل وحسمت الأمر
مولانا مجذوب : جمهورنا الوفي يستحق كل خير ومشاريعنا تجاه الكيان لن تتوقف .














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في تطور مثير.. مجلس المريخ يشكو “شداد” و”سوداكال” للفيفا
 






تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن أزمة المريخ الإدارية شهدت تطوراً مثيراً خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية.
إذ تحصل #سبورتاق على معلومات مؤكدة تفيد بأن مجلس المريخ المكلف – جناح  أسد و الكندو – اتخذ قرارا بتقديم شكوى رسمية لدى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة  القدم ضد “آدم سوداكال” و”الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم” و”د. كمال شداد”  على خلفية ما حدث خلال الفترة الماضية.
وبحسب المتابعات، تم التواصل مع مكتب محاماة بزيورخ عبر محامي سوداني  يعمل بالمكتب وتم تكليفه بشكل رسمي بتقديم الشكوى للإتحاد الدولي بعد  إحاطته بتفاصيل كل ما حدث وإرسال المستندات.
ووفقا لما علِم به #سبورتاق، فإن المستندات التي تم إرسالها لمكتب  المحاماة تشمل النظام الأساسي للنادي والذي يوضح نظام إتخاذ القرارات  “بالأغلبية” مع صورة من محضر الإجتماع الذي تمت من خلاله الدعوة إلى  الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة إلى جانب محضر الجمعية الذي اجازته مع تقديم شكوى  ضد “آدم سوداكال” لعدم التزامه بقرارات الأغلبية في “مجلس الإدارة” وتصرفه  بطريقة فردية، وطلب المجلس في الدعوى اصدار عقوبات بحقه.
واشتملت الدعوى أيضا على وقائع تشير لتدخل الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  عبر رئيسه في شئون النادي الداخلية ومخالفته لنظامه الأساسي ونظام الفيفا  الذي يحمي استقلالية الأعضاء.
وأفادت مصادر #سبورتاق، بأن الدعوى ضد رئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  د. كمال شداد شملت اتهامه باستخدام أجهزة الدولة لانتهاك استقلالية  الأعضاء عبر الاستعانة بالشرطة ومخاطبتها لمنع نادي المريخ من إقامة جمعيته  العمومية مع إرسال صورة من الخطاب إلى جانب فيديوهات لما تم في يوم  الجمعية بنادي المريخ.
وينتظر أن يقوم مكتب المحاماة بعد أن استلم المستندات التي طلبها واستلم  تفويضه بشكل رسمي بتقديم الدعوى خلال ساعات يوم غد الخميس وفقاً لما تم  الإتفاق عليه مع المجلس.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب الوطني يتقدم في تصنيف “فيفا” ويحتل المركز 123 عالمياً



Hisham Abdalsamad 

تقدم المنتخب السوداني في التصنيف الشهري للمنتخبات الصادر من مركز الاحصاء في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم FIFA اليوم الأربعاء، واحتل المنتخب المركز 123، بعد أن كان في المركز 127 خلال التصنيف الصادر في شهر فبراير الماضي.

وخاض المنتخب مباراتين بين فبراير وابريل في تصفيات امم افريقيا2021، وفاز فيهما على ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا بنتيجة “2-0â€³، وتأهل إلى نهائيات امم افريقيا الكاميرون.

وجاء المنتخب خلال التصنيف في المركز 33 افريقياً.

ويخوض المنتخب الوطني مباراته الدولية المقبلة في تصفيات كاس العالم 2022، امام المغرب احد ايام “5،6،7،8 يونيو”.

وكانت لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية برئاسة الدكتور حسن برقو قد أجازت خطة الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة هوبير فيلود والمدرب العام خالد بخيت، للتحضير لتصفيات كاس العالم، والتي تحتوي على معسكر قصير في الخرطوم بين 16 الى 20 مايو 2021، قبل ان يخوض المنتخب مباراة ودية دولية بين 31 مايو الى 4 يونيو.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب صقور الجديان بقعة ضوء وسط تخبط الكرة السودانية


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




منتخب السودان
تقدم منتخب السودان 4 مراكز في سلم تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" عن شهر مارس/ آذار، إذ بلغ المرتبة 123.

وكان  تصنيف "صقور الجديان" في تصنيف الشهر الماضي (فبراير/ شباط) 127، مما يعكس  تطور المستوى الملحوظ خاصة في المباريات الثلاث الأخيرة من التصفيات  المؤهلة لكأس أمم أفريقيا 2022.

وحول المنتخب السوداني مساره في  التصفيات القارية، ففاز على جنوب أفريقيا وساوتومي وغانا ليحصد 9 نقاط في  آخر 3 جولات صعد بها لكأس الأمم الأفريقية لأول مرة منذ نسخة 2012، ليبلغ  عمل الاتحاد الحالي ذروة نجاحه بهذا الإنجاز.

كما برزت من بين علاماته المميزة أنه عبر المباريات الثلاث نحو التأهل، دون أن يستقبل أي هدف.

ويعكس  هذا الترتيب الجديد لمنتخب السودان، حجم العمل الدؤوب الذي قام به في  المقام الأول الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، برئاسة الدكتور كمال شداد.

وكان  مجلس الإدارة الحالي للاتحاد السوداني قد انتخب برئاسة شداد، في أكتوبر/  تشرين الأول 2017، وترتيب المنتخب 164 عالميا، في سبتمبر/ أيلول من نفس  العام.

واسترجع شداد وأعضاء إدارته الحالية قليلا من المستوى الذي  كان عليه صقور الجديان، حين خسر (شداد) انتخابات 2010، حيث بلغ المنتخب  حينها المركز 96 عالميا.

ويبرز عمل الاتحاد السوداني، برئاسة شداد،  وسط أجواء تشهد كثيرا من الأزمات، والإهمال، لا سيما أن كرة القدم والرياضة  في السودان بشكل عام ليسا ضمن مشاريع واهتمامات الدولة، ما عدا بعض  الإشراقات غير المخطط لها، والمتباعدة من وقت لآخر.

وترتبط دورة  نجاح أي مجموعة تدير الاتحاد السوداني، بقدرتهم على تنظيم البطولات المحلية  الكبيرة، مما يعني الأولوية دائما للملف الفني كمسابقة الدوري وكأس  السودان وتوابعها.

وبشكل عام لم يأت وقت جرد الحساب لأن دورة عمل  هذا الاتحاد تتبقى فيها نحو 5 أشهر، ولكن فإن مجرد تأهل المنتخب الأول  تحديدا إلى نهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2022 يجعل دورة عمل شداد  ومجلس إدارته ناجحه تماما، بعد نحو عقد كامل من الغياب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يطلب خدمات نجم الاكسبريس
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تلقى نادي الأهلي عطبرة عرض رسمي من قبل المريخ بخطاب يطلب فيه خدمات نجم خط وسطه محمود حميدة الشهير ب خداري.
وكشف حسن عباد الدين (حسون ) رئيس النادي عن تلقيه من قبل إدارة المريخ  مبيناً انهم لن يتوانو لحظة في إطلاق سراح اللاعب لما قدمه للنادي والتزامه  وأخلاقه وأعتقد أنه سيكون إضافة حقيقية للمريخ.
الجدير بالذكر أن ان عدد من الاندية كانت قد أبدت اهتمام متعاظم بالحصول على خدمات اللاعب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المصري يقترب من المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اكمل المريخ  خلال الساعات الماضية اتفاقه مع لاعب الرواق الايسر ونجم منتخب صقور  الجديان والاهلي الخرطوم اللاعب عمر المصري بغرض التوقيع في الانتدابات  التي تنطلق في الثاني عشر من الشهر الجاري وكان المريخ قد خطى خطوة جادة  بالتوقيع مع اللاعب وييتوقع ان يتم الاعلان عن الصفقة خلال الساعات المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* توقع بمواجهات بين جماهير المريخ وسوداكال بسببب الجمعية
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ نصبت جماهير  المريخ اعتصاما امام نادي واستاد المريخ وهدد باغلاق كامل للطرق بالعاصمة  الوطنية امدرمان في حالة سماح السلطات بعقد جمعية عمومية لنادي المريخ تسمح  باجازة نظام اساسي تمت اجازته من الجمعية العمومية وكانت جماهير واعضاء  جمعية المريخ قد حضروا الى استاد المريخ وتم طردهم بالقوة والغاز المسيل  للدموع وهو ما دفع الجماهير بنصب اعتصام ضخم دعت له كافة الجماهير للتوافد  الى استاد المريخ لمنع قيام اي جمعية عمومية لنادي المريخ خلال الساعات  المقبلة ويتوقع ان يتسبب ذلك في مواجهات خطيرة بين ابناء المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• مبابي يقود باريس لإسقاط هيبة بايرن.. وتشيلسي ينهي مغامرة بورتو إكلينيكيًا
• إنتر يُسقط ساسولو.. ويوفنتوس يعبر نابولي بثنائية رونالدو وديبالا بالكالتشيو
• رسميًا.. مانشستر سيتي يمدد عقد دي بروين حتى عام 2025
• راشفورد ضمن قائمة مانشستر يونايتد لمواجهة غرناطة مساء اليوم
• الوحدة الإماراتي يطيح بالزوراء العراقي خارج أبطال آسيا بعد فوزه بثنائية
• أمستردام وبيلباو تعلنان حضور جماهير في مباريات اليورو
• الاتحاد الإسباني: بيلباو لن تستطيع استضافة اليورو بحضور جماهير
• إصابة سواريز في مران أتلتيكو .. آرسنال يعلن غياب تيرني لـ 6 أسابيع
• رفض استئناف ريال مدريد بشأن البطاقة الصفراء التي حصل عليها مودريتش 
• الفيفا يقرر إيقاف اتحادي باكستان وتشاد بسبب تدخل طرف ثالث (حكومي)
• نادي أتالانتا الايطالي يعلن إصابة لاعبه ماتيو بيسينا بفيروس كورونا
• الاتحاد الإسباني يواجه كالا مدافع قادش باتهام إساءة عنصرية للاعب فالنسيا
• بنزيما: ميسي يفعل كل شيء .. أسينسيو: خطة زيدان سارت على ما يرام
• كلوب: ملعب الريال غريب وغير مناسب .. زيدان: يوفنتوس ما يزال مهما لي
• الترجي: لن نساوم على سمعتنا .. رومينيجه لمنتخب ألمانيا: انسوا فليك
• بوتراجينيو: كروس مايسترو.. وفينيسيوس يبحث عن دور مهم
• مدرب دورتموند: المواجهة لم تحسم بعد .. بيدري: سنقاتل من أجل الليجا
• سولسكاير: غرناطة منافس يمتلك الشخصية .. بيرلو: الوصول للقمة صعب




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_الأوروبي  ربع النهائي




* غرناطة - إسبانيا (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا 21:00  beIN Perm 1  الذهاب


* آرسنال - إنجلترا (-- : --) سلافيا براغ - التشيك 21:00  beIN Perm 2  الذهاب


* أياكس - هولندا (-- : --) روما - إيطاليا 21:00  beIN Perm 3  الذهاب


* دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا (-- : --) فياريال - إسبانيا 21:00  beIN Xtra 1  الذهاب


..................................................  .........

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* الأهلي (-- : --) الرائد 19:50  KSA 1  الذهاب 2-1





..................................................  .........


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  ربع النهائي


* بورتو - البرتغال (0 : 2) تشيلسي - إنجلترا
* بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (2 : 3) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا
#ملحوظة : مباريات الإياب يوم 13 ابريل

..................................................  .........


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* ريال سوسييداد (1 : 1) أتلتيك بيلباو
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (66) برشلونة (65) ريال مدريد (63) إشبيلية (58) سوسييداد (46)

..................................................  .........

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  مباريات مؤجلة


* يوفنتوس (2 : 1) نابولي
* انتر ميلان (2 : 1) ساسولو
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإيطالي : انتر ميلان (71) ميلان (60) يوفنتوس (59) أتلانتا (58) نابولي (56)
..................................................  .........




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لا نعترف بغير المجلس الحالي وقرارات  عمومية السابع والعشرين لا تعنينا
 على ابشر: الاتحاد العام اكد على صدق سوداكال 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال على ابشر  عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قد صدم مجموعة  الكندومن خلال الجلسة الاخيرة وقال : قرارات الاتحاد اكدت صدق ونويا  سوداكال الرامية الى نقل المريخ الى العالمية مشيرا الى ان المريخ سيعقد  جمعيته العمومية في العاشر من الشهر الجاري لاجازة النظام الاساسي لنادي  المريخ واكد ابشر ان سوداكال هو القائد الفعلي للمريخ ويدفع من جيبه الخاص  اما بقية الاعضاء يتفرجون وهذا هو الاختلاف ما بين رجل يدفع من اجل المرخ  وآخرون يطلقون التصريحات ولا يعرفون منصرفات نادي المريخ اليومية.
قرارات جمعية 27 لا تعنينا
تحدث عضو مجلس المريخ ابشر في تصريحاته للصحيفة عن قرارات جمعية 27  وخرجاتها وقال انها لا تعنينا في شيء بدليل ان الفيفا اعترفت بالمكاتبات  التي تمت بين الرئيس سوداكال والاتحاد الدولي عبر الاتحاد السوداني واجلت  جمعية المريخ العمومية التي حاولوا عبرها النفاذ الى جماهير واعضاء جمعية  المريخ.
اعضاء الجمعية سيقولون كلمتهم
قال ابشر ان اعضاء جمعية المريخ سيقولون كلمتهم خلال الجمعية المقبلة  ويمثلون برلمان المريخ وهم اعلى سلطة في المريخ ولا شيء سواها وقال انه لا  يمكن ان يكون جمعية المريخ اشبه بالاحتفال فالجمعية تناقش نظام دستوري  للمريخ وليس احتفال وما شاهدناه في الموردة كان اقرب الى الاحتفال لا  النظام الاساسي .
المريخ سيضم كافة المرصودين
قال ابشر في تصريحاته للصحيفة ان المريخ سيقوم بضم كافة اللاعبين المرصودين  في الفترة المقبلة واشار الى انهم في المريخ اكملوا الاتفاق مع كافة  اللاعبين المراد قيدهم بعكس ما يشاع في الوسائط الاعلامية وطالب جماهير  المريخ بعد تصديق الاخبار المفبركة وغير الصحيحة عن مجلس المريخ 
هدفنا الفوز على فيتا 
قال عضو مجلس المريخ على ابشر ان المريخ رفع شعار الفوز في مباراته المقبلة  امام فيتا كلوب وقال لن نلعب من اجل تفادي الخسارة لان المريخ يخطط لتجميل  صورته بعد المستوى المميز الذي ظهر به امام الاهلي المصري واشار الى ان  جميع اللاعبين على قلب رجل واحد وعزيمة لا تلين من اجل تشريف الكرة  السودانية ورفع راية المريخ امام فيتا كلوب ورد الصاع صاعين له بعد الخسارة  برباعية  
\\\\\\

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة القادمة لفرسان مريخ السعد
المريخ السوداني وفيتا كلوب الانجولي  يوم الجمعة الساعة التاسعة مساء بتوقيت السودان




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ارتداد شيك ثلاثة لاعبين وسوداكال يتدخل
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ ارتد شيك  ثلاثة لاعبين في المريخ وذلك بعد ان قام النجوم بتقديم شيكاتهم امس الاثنين  وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان سوداكال تدخل وطالب الثلاثي بعدم تقديم  اي بلاغات في مواجهة شخصيات مريخية قام بتوقيع الشيكات ويجدر ذكره ان  الثلاثي المريخ كان قد حصل على الشيكات من ثلاثة من اقطاب المريخ وجدت بدون  رصيد ويتوقع ان يقوم رئيس المريخ بعلاج الامر عبر التحويل البكي للثلاثي  لقفل الملف بصورة نهائية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاهلي مروي يطالب المريخ بدفع مليوني جنيه
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ طالب نادي  الاهلي مروي المريخ بدفع مليوني جنيه نظير اطلاق الحارس بيتر للاحمر وكان  الهلال قد دفع بعرض جديد امس للاهلي وهو ما زاد من احتمالية تغيير مسار  اللاعب من المريخ للهلال وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان اعضاء لجنة  تطبيع اللال اختلفوا حول اللاعب وخاصة بعد تألق الحارس ابوجا ويرون ان  الهلال ليس في حاجة الى اللاعب في الفترة الحالية ولكن الهلال دفع بعرض  مغري من اجل تخزين اللاعب بالاهلي وحرمان المريخ من تسجيله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“سبورتاق” يكشف.. إتفاق جديد بين “المريخ” و”تيري”




تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن ملف مهاجم المريخ “سيف تيري” شهد مستجدات خلال الساعات الماضية.
إذ أسفر التواصل بين مجلس المريخ مع اللاعب ووكيله عن  موافقة “تيري”  على توقيع عقد جديد فور وصوله للخرطوم يمتد لثلاث سنوات بدلاً عن عامين  بذات المبلغ وهو “٦٠٠ ألف دولار”.
 مصدر موثوق أوضح لـ #سبورتاق أن المهاجم الدولي سيتسلم اليوم بقية مبلغ  تمديد العقد كاشفاً أن الرئيس الشرفي أحمد التازي هو من سيقوم عبر مكتبه  بإرسال متبقي المبلغ وقدره “350 ألف دولار” ليكون قد تكفل بقيمة الصفقة  كاملة ومشيرا لأن الرئيس السابق للمريخ “جمال الوالي” كان وسيطا في التواصل  مع الأطراف كافة لكن مبلغ التجديد كاملا تكفل به “التازي”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خاطبت محكمة كاس كل من المريخ والإتحاد العام والهلال يوم 25 مارس 2021م بالخطاب رقم :-




AS 2021/A/7811

والمعنون إلى كل من :-

Al Merrikh Sports Club c. Association Soudanaise du Football et

Al Hilal Khartoum Club

وأشارت الكاس وقتها إلى قبول استئناف المريخ ضد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص قضية الثلاثي عجب ورشيد وبخيت وألغت قرار الإتحاد بحرمان المريخ من التسجيلات المقبلة في أبريل الجاري.

ولأن الخطاب وصل باللغة الفرنسية فإن الأمين العام للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الدكتور حسن أبوجبل عمل فيها (مطنّش) لعدم وجود مترجم رسمي للغة الفرنسية بالاتحاد ولذلك صرح قبل يومين بأنهم لم يستلموا أي خطاب من كاس يفيد بتعليق عقوبة المريخ بشأن حرمانه من تسجيلات أبريل.

وتكرم نادي المريخ مشكورا بعد تصريح حسن أبوجبل بترجمة الخطاب من الفرنسية إلى اللغة العربية وارسله للإتحاد العام عسى ولعله يرعوي..

حقيقة تصرفات أبوجبل اليومين ديل لاندري ماذا نقول عنها ولدي تجربة معه قبل اربعة أيام عندما صرح لي بعظمة لسانه بأنه قام بارسال خطاب لجنة دكتور عامر للفيفا باللغة العربية من غير ترجمة وورق مروس وختم وعاد ثاني يوم وصرح بأنه لم يصرح.

هذا نسميه الخرف المبكر والزهايمر الذي ضرب أهم منصبين في الاتحاد الرئيس والأمين العام.

المريخ الزعيم في قلب التسجيلات المقبلة بأمر كاس شاءالله شداد و أبو جبل أو رفضوا..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرر اتحاد جماهير المريخ بالتعاون مع روابط المريخ في الولايات الرئيسية تسيير عدد مقدر من البصات من هذه الولايات لدعم اعتصام الاتحاد الذي بدأه قبل يومين في الاستاد احتجاجا على تجاهل الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني لقرارات حمعية 27 مارس 2021م.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإنجليزي لي كلارك و البوركيني ارنولد يتحدثان في المؤتمر الصحفي الخاص بمواجهة فيتا كلوب




لي كلارك: أتينا لنفوز ونحن نعمل على مشروع جديد مع المريخ ونسعى للتطور في كل الجوانب، الفريق يتحسن بإستمرار، وقد كنا  أفضل من الأهلي في المباراة السابقة، سجلنا هدفين و إستقبلنا هدف في الدقيقة الأخيرة، هدفي ان نكون في أعلى مستوى العام القادم وان ننافس على دوري أبطال أفريقيا. 

أرنولد: تحسنا كثيراً مع المدرب وكنا نستحق الفوز امام الأهلي، لم نلعب في دور المجموعات لثلاث سنوات والان نعرف ما علينا فعله العام القادم في الأبطال.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*5 مقاعد حائرة تنتظر الحسم في ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا


كووورة - محمد السويفي




الزمالك والترجي
يسدل  الستار على منافسات دور المجموعات ببطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا بالجولة  الأخيرة، التي تقام على مدار يومي الجمعة والسبت المقبلين، لحسم 3 مقاعد  حائرة في منافسات ربع النهائي.

وضمنت أندية سيمبا التنزاني والأهلي  المصري وماميلودي صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي والوداد المغربي والترجي التونسي،  التأهل بشكل رسمي إلى دور الثمانية.

ويتبقى الصراع الشرس دائرا في 3 مجموعات، لحسم المقاعد الثلاث المتبقية في ربع النهائي.

ويسلط  الضوء في التقرير التالي على منافسات الجولة الأخيرة لدور المجموعات بدوري الأبطال.

الزمالك ينتظر هدية الترجي.. والمولودية يتحدى

ينتظر  نادي الزمالك هدية ثمينة من الترجي التونسي في الجولة الأخيرة للمجموعة  الرابعة، بينما يرفع مولودية الجزائر راية التحدي لحسم صراع البطاقة  الثانية.

يحتل المولودية المركز الثاني برصيد 8 نقاط ويحل ضيفا على  الترجي صاحب الصدارة برصيد 10 نقاط، ويكفي المولودية نقطة واحدة للتأهل  لدور الثمانية وهي النقطة التي تكفي أيضا الترجي للصدارة.

ويحتاج  الزمالك المصري للفوز على تونجيت السنغالي والوصول إلى النقطة الثامنة  وانتظار فوز الترجي على المولودية، من أجل التأهل بأفضلية المواجهات  المباشرة على الفريق الجزائري.

وتحيط العديد من الأقاويل بمباراتي  هذه المجموعة وسط حملات من التشكيك في جدية الترجي خلال مباراة المولودية  وإراحة بعض نجومه بعد ضمان التأهل.

ولكن مجدي تراوي المدرب العام  للترجي، تحدث في تصريحات تليفزيونية عقب فوز فريقه على الأولمبي الباجي  بالدوري التونسي، مشيرا إلى أن الترجي لا يعرف سوى الجدية وسيلعب بقوة أمام  المولودية.



ومرت  الساعات الماضية عصيبة داخل المولودية بعد أنباء تقدم عبد القادر عمراني  المدير الفني باستقالته عقب الخسارة أمام الزمالك، ثم أقاويل حول التفاوض  مع المدرب جوزيه أنيجو، ثم التراجع عن المفاوضات مرة آخرى.

الزمالك  بقيادة مدربه الفرنسي باتريس كارتيرون، قدم مباراة قوية في الجزائر وحقق  فوزه الأول بالمجموعة وأصبح ينتظر هدية غالية من الترجي للفوز على  المولودية، بجانب استمرار صحوته والفوز على تونجيت للعبور لربع النهائي.

وقال أسامة نبيه المدرب العام للزمالك ل،  إن فريقه سيلعب للفوز على تونجيت ويتمنى أن يفوز الترجي على المولودية، كي  تكتمل المحاولة الأخيرة للفريق الأبيض للحاق بدور الثمانية.

مواجهة حاسمة بين حوريا وكايزر تشيفز

تبدو  الأمور شرسة أيضا في المجموعة الثالثة، في ظل مواجهة حاسمة تجمع بين حوريا  الغيني وضيفه كايزر تشيفز الجنوب أفريقي، وكلاهما يملك 8 نقاط ولكن حوريا  يتفوق بفارق الأهداف بعد التعادل دون أهداف في لقاء الدور الأول بجنوب  أفريقيا.

ويحتاج حوريا للفوز أو التعادل دون أهداف للتأهل رسميا  ويحتاج كايزر تشيفز للفوز أو التعادل بأي نتيجة إيجابية للصعود إلى ربع  النهائي، بينما يسعى الوداد المغربي لتعزيز صدارته أمام ضيفه بيترو أتلتيكو  الأنجولي.

صراع الهلال وبلوزداد



تشهد المجموعة الثانية صراعا شرسا بين الهلال السوداني وشباب بلوزداد الجزائري على بطاقة التأهل لربع النهائي.

ويحل  الهلال ضيفا على مازيمبي الكونغولي الذي فقد آمال التأهل باحتلاله المركز  الأخير برصيد نقطتين، بينما يملك الفريق السوداني 4 نقاط.

ويحتاج  الأزرق للفوز بأي نتيجة وانتظار هدية من صن داونز سواء بالفوز أو التعادل  مع بلوزداد، لتفوقه في المواجهات المباشرة بقاعدة التسجيل خارج الأرض،  بعدما تعادل مع بلوزداد إيجابيا في الجزائر (1-1) وسلبيا بالسودان.

ويحتاج بلوزداد للخروج من معقل صن داونز بتحقيق الفوز بعدما جمع 6 نقاط في رصيده أو انتظار هدية من مازيمبي بتعطيل الهلال.

مواجهة تحصيل حاصل

يستضيف  الأهلي المصري منافسه سيمبا التنزاني في مواجهة تحصيل حاصل باستاد السلام،  في ظل ضمان سيمبا الصدارة وأيضا ضمان الأهلي التأهل وصيفا.

ويسعى  الأهلي لتحسين صورته بعد المستوى الضعيف أمام المريخ السوداني، بخلاف رد  اعتباره بعد الخسارة أمام سيمبا في تنزانيا، كما يلعب المريخ السوداني ضد  فيتا كلوب الكونغولي في مواجهة الوداع للفريقين.




*

----------

